# Duck call that's been around



## JR Custom Calls (May 10, 2014)

This one is made from wood I got from 3 different members. Maple burl from @windyridgebowman, desert ironwod from @hobbit-hut, and african blackwood from @Steve Smith 

This one was a challenge to get a photo of. The contrasting colors made it very difficult to get the lighting right.

Reactions: Like 8 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## Steve Smith (May 10, 2014)

Dang, you really don't waste time, do you? Very nice, indeed, but do people actually use these, or display them in a glass case on the mantel?

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (May 10, 2014)

Thanks! This one will for sure be used. It's going to a friend of mine in NC who is a big duck hunter.


----------



## hobbit-hut (May 10, 2014)

WOW Jonathon That looks awesome. Nice Trifecta !!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## windyridgebowman (May 10, 2014)

Nice Job!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (May 10, 2014)

Man that is a sweet call - clean up the shadows in the background for you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (May 10, 2014)

Wildthings said:


> Man that is a sweet call - clean up the shadows in the background for you
> View attachment 50798



Barry, you do that with photo editing software ?


----------



## Wildthings (May 10, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> Barry, you do that with photo editing software ?



Yessir Photoshop I have CS5 - can't live without it!! Makes my crappy photography skills look good

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings (May 10, 2014)

Makes it real easy to add frames and a watermark - Jonathon sorry about stealing your thread!!


----------



## JR Custom Calls (May 10, 2014)

No worries. This was slightly edited in cs6 extended.... But tried to keep the colors as close as possible. Seems I need to set up one of my mono lights to get a decent pic of that one


----------

